# does anybody know



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

OKAY, I know someone who is custom making chrome turbo manifolds for nissan cars, so far is been all sr20 stuff but he just got his first ka24 manifold made for a 240. what he ask me was will this fit the ka in an altima. If you live in North Carolina and own an altima he would be willing to give one away to see how they fit on the altima if they do, and check clearance and all. thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you should post this in the turbo forum, youd get more hits.


----------

